# hatten ein Smartphone vor sich liegen und einen Becher vor sich stehen



## marujon

he visto en un periodico esta frase y queria preguntaros:
liegen y stehen en la frase los usa como perfecto, no?
porque no es gestanden y geliegt?
Beide tippten in exakt gleich aussehende Laptops mit silbriger  Oberfläche, beide hatten ein Smartphone der gleichen Marke direkt neben  sich *liegen* sowie je einen extragroßen Papp-Kaffeebecher mit  dunkelgrünem Aufdruck auf dem ICE-Tischchen *stehen*.
gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hola, Marujon - 

se trata de una construcción con infinitivo (una especie de excepción) "etwas (zu) stehen/liegen haben" en la que no se usa el "zu":
 "Ein Becher steht/stand vor ihm" = "Er hat/hatte einen Becher vor sich stehen"
"Ein Laptop liegt/lag vor ihm auf dem Tisch" = "Er hat/hatte einen Laptop vor sich liegen"

Y el participio de "liegen" es "*gelegen*", por favor.

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## marujon

gracias susana, entonces se traduce bien asi:
el ha dejado un recipiente delante de el
el ha dejado un ordenador delante de el
esa construccion sin zu solo con stehen y liegen con hängen, por ejemplo no?. no puedo decir por ejemplo: er hat seine Jacke an dem Bugel hängen. como seria esta frase?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Si, la traducción me parece bien. Tambien podría ser "El tenía un recipiente/ordenador delante de el", no?

Tu frase con "hängen" está perfecta. No se me ocurrió, pero con "hängen" tambien funciona.
Encontré tambien "wohnen": "Er hat seine Mutter bei sich wohnen", pero ésa me parece un poquitín coloquial.

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## jakowo

marujon said:


> er hat seine Jacke an dem Bugel hängen. como seria esta frase?




Así:  "Seine Jacke hängt auf dem Bügel".


----------



## osa_menor

Un ejemplo que uso con frecuencia:
"Ich habe noch Wäsche draußen hängen."
Pero es coloquial. Mejor es un infinitivo con "zu".
Saludos


----------

